# Building Dimensions



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know of a website where I can find dimensions of buildings (i.e. engine sheds, stations, etc)? I made an N-Scale converter in Excel and would like to try my hand at scratch building. Would like the buildings to look like they are the correct size.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Buildings come in all different sizes even those that are for the same use. Just use the dimension of .075" = 1 foot in N scale and then you can create any size needed to fit your layout.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

also get your self a ruler. its in the proper scale. so you can make what ever you want.


----------

